# Mulching with Ramial Chipped wood - My method for cardboard flower bed



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

Also called brown gold by gardeners or RCW mulch, ramial chipped wood or RCW is used in agriculture or horticulture. They come from fragmentation by mechanical milling branches (chipped branch-wood).

I use it to make my big and long flowerbed.

Tips cardboard + RCW = no need to remove grass

See my RCW method----> *How to make a cardboard flowerbed with RCW*

Pruners dump it at home ( My brown gold for free !)


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am doing the same thing. Here is an idea - get with the guys that trim the power lines, they will dump it on your property for free most likely. they have to haul it to a place to dump usually and sometimes it costs them to dump too! Here where I live they dump it on a property near where the trucks are stored in a large metal garage. They have a driveway down the road from the shed that they dump it on and it is free for the taking. My FIL and I spent a day hauling ton & half flat bed truck loads to his place and mine, I have 8 truck loads so that is a pile about 5 feet tall, 10 feet wide and about 50 feet long. I dig from the bottom of the piles and it is already some nice soil down there. They cut while its green so it is basically a very large pile of compost! I use the chips on top of the pile for mulch and the bottom for compost, I have even considered running it through a screen to let the soil (compost) drop to filter the chips for mulch.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

In my job I basically have an unlimited supply of chipped brush and leaves and it does make for an awesome soil additive or mulch. My crews just dropped off 3 more loads today out at the farm. It breaks down so fast that it is already steaming right off the trucks.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Happy to see that you have much *mulch* deliveries.


----------

